# Amazon Blower/Blaster Dryer Review - Metrovac alternative.



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

I set out to purchase a blower to dry my car with, or at the very least, dry the little nooks and crannies! Initially I was going to purchase a leaf blower but decided against that due to the clumsy long nozzle and the possibility of damaging the car.

I started looking at pet dryers as I didn't fancy paying the price of a Metrovac and started comparing statistics of windspeed etc. It seems finding a blower that matches any of the Metrovac gear on paper is not possible, I'm not sure whether those guys fiddle the figures but they do have some bold claims. After some research I had settled on an Aeolus TD-901T as it was reviewed well as a good quality blower. A review I read on here comparing the Aeolus vs Metrovac Sidekick which suggested that the Aeolus was far superior in performance, even though, on paper, the sidekick should have been much better. This kind of reinforced my opinion of the Metrovac gear.

I saw the one I have purchased on Amazon when I first started looking but I was put off by the lack of reviews and the sketchy information, but eventually I thought I'd give it a shot. Amazon have an excellent returns system so I'll send it back and get the Aeolus if it's not up to the job: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B018ETCJEI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_WGTqxbW4WYRJT

Similar to the Metrovac Master Blaster (£300+), it has a dual motor and it really does blow! I received it the day after I ordered it (using free super saver delivery) and was shocked at the size of the box!










When I opened the box I thought maybe my wife had ordered a bulk load of noodles, but there was a small giveaway:










This "double motors dryer" was really quite well packaged for what I was expecting. Boxed in a box for protection and decent packaging inside to keep it all safe:


















Unpackaging the blower, I was genuinely expecting a cheap feeling, flimsy machine but it's actually pretty good quality. It's put together well, the hose and nozzles are decent quality and even the satin black finish is quite good. It comes with a spare easy clean filter and some rather amusing "chinglish" instructions!










































It could do with a longer power cable for access around the car but that is easily sorted. The flexible hose out of the box is quite short, but it easily stretches as wide as my arms can pull it apart so I will have to report back on that after using it on the car.

I first turned it on at the lowest windspeed and was already impressed. The once short hose quickly extended itself to almost full length, roughly around 2.5m long and the airflow from it was impressive. Cranking it up to max chat turned the room into scene from the film Twister as things flew off the desk, my sons hair blew wildly and you can physically feel the kick from the nozzle. It's wise not to let go of the nozzle (or start it without holding the nozzle) as it would be like trying to stop a roque fireman's hose! At max speed the hose sits at full extend and once any slight twists are unkinked, still remains supple.

I didn't have it on for very long but after a minute or two you could feel the heat generated, you could feel it on the nozzle/hose from the warm air and the body of the blower from the motors. I'll give it a proper test at drying the car soon and report back but so far the review from this product is positive. Whether it will last or not remains to be seen. For a 1/3 of the price of a Master Blaster, it could well be a nice purchase.

Sorry if this was a long winded(!) review for what it is but I thought I'd share in case anyone else was looking.

Regards,
Joel.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Be interested to see how you get on. I've been thinking about a dryer for a while but like you the metrovac prices put me off.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

This is exactly what I've been waiting for. Cheers. Be really interested in seeing how you get on and even better some videos would be amazing!


----------



## dj.freddo01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Looking forward to further posts regarding this as I agree the metrovac seems a tad over priced

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

I would be interested how they get that wattage rating running on a standard 13amp plug. If you do the sums it overloads the 13a fuse. 

3600/240= 15amp

Unless the spec plate says something different?

Can you pull the fuse and see what it's rated at?


----------



## SteveEdwards (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice Bedroom review Joel! now get the Zed cleaned and see what it can do. Lol


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

Haha! I'll be sure to get some videos of it in action but it's not coming out of the garage to be washed for a week or 2 whilst it undergoes some paint correction.

Paul.D I had the same thoughts but being a cheap Chinese model with very little info on what's actually inside, I kind of disregarded the figures and will rely on how it performs. I pulled the fuse from the plug when I first got it and it's definitely a 13a.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

How loud is it? Obv not expecting decibel readings, just a relative idea.

Thinking about getting one to use as an actual pet dryer :lol:


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Joely P said:


> Paul.D I had the same thoughts but being a cheap Chinese model with very little info on what's actually inside, I kind of disregarded the figures and will rely on how it performs. I pulled the fuse from the plug when I first got it and it's definitely a 13a.


with a 13a fuse in it makes it a max of 3120 watts, i'm guessing but i would imagine its a 3000w unit and usual chinese rebaging but without the hp to back it up. I will still be interested how this performs though.


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Just to add to this thread if i may.
Got this from ebay a couple of weeks ago http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281759134408?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
and it was only £46.86 then so not sure if they've run out of stock & are keeping the listing open or whether they've really jacked the price up that much! The blue label on it says Pan Tun.
Gave my car a second coat of Obsession Phantom yesterday(money saved on dryer buys nice wax) and of course it rained this morning. No problem, once we got back from shopping got the dryer out with a flat nozzle and blew the water away from top to bottom. Didn't even use the heating side of the dryer and can't imagine why I would need to spend more. Did the job great and should last the sort of domestic use that I'll put it to. Waiting for a couple of dry days as want to decontaminate the wheels and apply G5. Should be a 'breeze' drying the wheels...


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Floozy said:


> Just to add to this thread if i may.
> Got this from ebay a couple of weeks ago http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281759134408?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> and it was only £46.86 then so not sure if they've run out of stock & are keeping the listing open or whether they've really jacked the price up that much! The blue label on it says Pan Tun.
> Gave my car a second coat of Obsession Phantom yesterday(money saved on dryer buys nice wax) and of course it rained this morning. No problem, once we got back from shopping got the dryer out with a flat nozzle and blew the water away from top to bottom. Didn't even use the heating side of the dryer and can't imagine why I would need to spend more. Did the job great and should last the sort of domestic use that I'll put it to. Waiting for a couple of dry days as want to decontaminate the wheels and apply G5. Should be a 'breeze' drying the wheels...


It says the air force is adjustable upto 50m/s. That's gale force. That a very powerful output. Do you recommend this blower? I might get one.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

m1pui said:


> How loud is it? Obv not expecting decibel readings, just a relative idea.
> 
> Thinking about getting one to use as an actual pet dryer :lol:


It's fairly loud, but I wouldn't say excessively loud, probably just slightly louder than the Dyson vacuum cleaner. I'd say it probably overkill as a pet dryer and doesn't have the option to switch the heat off, I wouldn't recommend it for that.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

50m/s is about normal for the pet dryers these days. Equates to about 112 mph as opposed to 200mph quoted for the metro vac. 

112 mph does seem plenty to me mind


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

moochin said:


> It says the air force is adjustable upto 50m/s. That's gale force. That a very powerful output. Do you recommend this blower? I might get one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


As I said, I can'tsee me needing anything else. Will probably use the heater feature to dry the wheels fully before applying C5. The top quoted velocity for this unit is more than 50m/s.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

As an update for this though, I was making a bracket to support this on my garage wall today when I noticed the air inlet filter screen on the end wasn't sitting flush. I took it off and attempted to reseat it, but as it's too tight to fit over the motor housing, it physically will not seat properly and has begun to crack. Whilst this would likely not affect general operation, it was enough for me to pull the plug and send it back!

I've decided to get the Aeolus as it seems to be a good quality, proven product and has availability of spares. I fear this powerful cheap Chinese double motor blower will not last and is possibly so inefficient that the blowing force is still comparable to the Aeolus. This Amazon one is listed as 75m/s windspeed at a supposed 3800w, whereas the Aeolus is rated at 60m/s at 1800w!


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Joely P said:


> As an update for this though, I was making a bracket to support this on my garage wall today when I noticed the air inlet filter screen on the end wasn't sitting flush. I took it off and attempted to reseat it, but as it's too tight to fit over the motor housing, it physically will not seat properly and has begun to crack. Whilst this would likely not affect general operation, it was enough for me to pull the plug and send it back!
> 
> I've decided to get the Aeolus as it seems to be a good quality, proven product and has availability of spares. I fear this powerful cheap Chinese double motor blower will not last and is possibly so inefficient that the blowing force is still comparable to the Aeolus. This Amazon one is listed as 75m/s windspeed at a supposed 3800w, whereas the Aeolus is rated at 60m/s at 1800w!


sorry to hear about your experience, checked mine over again(different make/model) and it's OK. Very happy with it yesterday.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

I received my Aeolus H-901T today and the quality of the product is definitely better. Better packaging, better materials, decent instructions including part numbers for spares and an all round better construction. The Amazon one wasn't "bad" but this one feels like more of a premium product and I feel will out last the China special.

The Aeolus is noticeably smaller, lighter, easier to handle/store and above all that actually blows stronger than the seemingly inefficient Amazon 3800w jobbie. I think part of this may be down to the nozzles as the Aeolus is slightly smaller but even so I'm very pleased I pulled the plug and went for it. The fact that I won a new one on eBay for less than I paid for the Amazon one was the icing on the cake!


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi @Joely P

Thanks for the information, I'm in the market to purchase a dryer if this helps with my drying process. I had a look for the Cyclone and found that is almost twice the price of the Double motor pet dog dryer. 

Can I ask how much you paid for the devices?

Thanks.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Just a thought - wouldn't heat be the worst idea? You'd end up with water spots unless you have a filter too?


----------



## Floozy (Mar 15, 2016)

Matt_Nic said:


> Just a thought - wouldn't heat be the worst idea? You'd end up with water spots unless you have a filter too?


the one in my reply on page 1 of this thread has actually gone down in price and comes with a washable filter and a spare; it's available in other colours also.
Have used for drying the wheels prior to G5 and also drying the whole car off prior to putting in the garage. Certainly doing the job so far.


----------



## Joely P (Sep 17, 2015)

Schizophonic said:


> Hi @Joely P
> 
> Thanks for the information, I'm in the market to purchase a dryer if this helps with my drying process. I had a look for the Cyclone and found that is almost twice the price of the Double motor pet dog dryer.
> 
> ...


Hi, I paid £80 for the Aeolus new on eBay from a seller that had quite a few listed. I guess they currently have no stock as they're now advertising them at £500! The most reasonable price I found online was £110.



Matt_Nic said:


> Just a thought - wouldn't heat be the worst idea? You'd end up with water spots unless you have a filter too?


One of the benefits of the Aeolus over the Amazon one is that you can turn the heat off so it just blows cool. The Amazon one gets hot quick and cannot be turned off so I think that could've caused unwanted spots. Not sure how a filter would help prevent them but they all seem to have a cleanable filter for the motor inlet.


----------

